# Liczba pojedyncza czy mnoga



## Szkot

W powieści (Miłoszewski, Ziarno prawdy, 2011) czytałem:



> ...dwie źony, *których przewiną było* podarcie najcenniejszego znaczka i spalenie pierwszego wydania _Panien z Wilki_ …



Brźmi mi to dziwne, bo w angielskim napisałbym *whose crimes were *w liczbie mnogiej – przecieź kaźda źona ma swoją osobistą przewinę. Czy moźliwe/lepiej byłoby pisać *których przewinami* *były*?


----------



## zaffy

Na mój gust powinna być mnoga.  Np. Dwie żony, których ogrody zostały wyróżnione. (A nie 'których ogród', chyba, że miały wspólny ogród)


----------



## jasio

Hi Szkot,

Angielska składnia i gramatyka są dość odmienne od polskiej. Rzuca mi się to w oczy niemal zawsze, gdy porównuję tekst napisany przez Polaka (łącznie ze mną) z tekstem napisanym przez rdzennego użytkownika języka angielskiego. W tym konkretnym przypadku, w angielskim liczba czasownika jest uzgadniana ze wszystkimi przewinami łącznie, natomiast po polsku - tylko z pierwszą częścią zdania podrzędnego, jakby można było pominąć spójnik "i" i resztę zdania. Podobne tematy były zresztą niedawno dyskutowane na forum:

gardło i głowa
Chiny to potęga

Pozdrawiam,

(js).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Szkot said:


> Brźmi mi to dziwne, bo w angielskim napisałbym *whose crimes were *w liczbie mnogiej – przecieź kaźda źona ma swoją osobistą przewinę. Czy moźliwe/lepiej byłoby pisać *których przewinami* *były*?



To nie brzmi dziwnie dla Polaków.

Po pierwsze te dwie osoby popełniły, jak się wydaje, swoje czyny wspólnie.
Po drugie, we współczenej polszczyźnie utrzymuje się jeszcze, tak jak w  wielu innych językach, następujące użycie liczby pojedyńczej:

1. Jeżeli dany rzeczownik jest typu abstrakcyjnego, jak życie, uczucie, odwaga, inteligencja, wiara, itp. Na przykład:
Ludzie mówią: nasze życie jest ciężkie. (nie nasze *życia).
Inteligencja dzieci bardzo się rozwija dzięki stymulacji. (nie *inteligencje dzieci).

2. Jeżeli rzeczownik oznacza fizyczny przedmiot, lecz traktowany jest jako „zbiorowa jedność”.
Na przykład:
Żołnierze pokonanej armii złożyli broń. (nie *bronie).

Całkiem podobnie było kiedyś w języku angielskim (starsi ludzie to jeszcze pamiętają), lecz od jakichś 30 - 40 lat anglofoni (chyba najpierw w USA) zaczęli przechodzić na liczbę mnogą. Jednym z pierwszych rzeczowniów który doznał tej przemiany było słowo "police", potem „life”. Za nimi poszły inne. Niedługo zapewne usłyszymy zdanie „Intelligences of the pupils in this school are higher than in other schools.”

Niestety język angielski jako „lingua franca" wpływa destrukcyjnie na inne języki, i ta ”choroba liczby mnogiej„ przeszła już na języki skandynawskie, i być może dotrze też do języka polskiego.


----------



## grassy

Szkot said:


> W powieści (Miłoszewski, Ziarno prawdy, 2011) czytałem:
> 
> ...dwie źony, *których przewiną było* podarcie najcenniejszego znaczka i spalenie pierwszego wydania _Panien z Wilki_ …
> 
> Brźmi mi to dziwne, bo w angielskim napisałbym *whose crimes were *w liczbie mnogiej – przecieź kaźda źona ma swoją osobistą przewinę. Czy moźliwe/lepiej byłoby pisać *których przewinami* *były*?



Jak najbardziej _których przewinami były_ jest poprawne. Oryginalna wersja też jest jednak poprawna - autor wydaje się rozumieć te dwie _przewiny _(NB, jest to słowo, którego nie używamy na co dzień w polskim) jako należące do *jednej kategorii* tzn. zniszczenie przez żony czegoś, co dla ich mężów było bardzo cenne (o ile dobrze rozumiem większy fragment tekstu, który znalazłem w internecie), stąd mamy jedną _przewinę_.

Moim zdaniem jest to kwestia tego, czy rozumie się dwie lub więcej rzeczy jako tworzące pełną całość, czy jako zupełnie odrębne. Ostatnio na English Only była dyskusja na temat zdania_ how much time and money is/are needed?_ , gdzie właśnie niektórzy rozumieli czas i pieniądze jako jedno i woleli dać _is_, a niektórzy jako dwa odrębne koncepty i dawali _are_.


----------



## Szkot

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc. Interesuje mi takie związki między logiką i gramatyką.



Ben Jamin said:


> Po pierwsze te dwie osoby popełniły, jak się wydaje, swoje czyny wspólnie.



Właściwie dwie żony nie mają nic współnego, mimo że zostały zmordowane przez męża/mężów (w angielskim prawdopodobnie husbands).



> Niedługo zapewne usłyszymy zdanie „Intelligences of the pupils in this school are higher than in other schools.”



Sczerze mam nadzieję, że nie.  Byłoby takie zdanie przewiną.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Jeszcze do niedawna rzeczownik „życie” był używany wyłącznie w liczbie pojedyńczej.

Liczba mnoga istniała raczej teoretycznie; większość Polaków uważała że brzmi niezgrabnie, więc zastępowano „życia” przez „żywoty”, „życiorysy”, „losy”, itp.

Dopiero gdy do Polski dotarły gry komputerowe upowszechniły się zwroty typu „użytkownik tej gry ma trzy życia”.


----------



## grassy

Ben Jamin said:


> Dopiero gdy do Polski dotarły gry komputerowe upowszechnił się zwrot „użytkownik tej gry ma trzy życia”.



Ale to istnieje tylko w grach i tylko w znaczeniu "możliwość dalszego uczestniczenia w grze nawet pomimo zostania zabitym". Jeżeli powstaje jakiś nowy koncept, to do nazwania go używa się nowych słów (neologizmy) lub starych, ale w inny niż dotąd sposób. Język w ten sposób ewoluuje i jest to całkowicie normalne. Purystom ciężko to niekiedy zrozumieć - są np. osoby, które uparcie twierdzą, że małżeństwo osób tej samej płci to sprzeczność, bo słowo _małżeństwo_ implikuje tylko związek kobiety i mężczyzny.


----------



## marco_2

Ben Jamin said:


> Jeszcze do niedawna rzeczownik „życie” był używany wyłącznie w liczbie pojedyńczej.
> 
> Liczba mnoga istniała raczej teoretycznie; większość Polaków uważała że brzmi niezgrabnie, więc zastępowano „życia” przez „żywoty”, „życiorysy”, „losy”, itp.
> 
> Dopiero gdy do Polski dotarły gry komputerowe upowszechniły się zwroty typu „użytkownik tej gry ma trzy życia”.



Myślę jednak, że już przed dotarciem do Polski gier komputerowych mówiło się, że *kot ma dziewięć żyć*.


----------

